# TiVo Mini setup - Cannot update software



## dkoz (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,

My first post, so please be gentle. 

I purchased a TiVo Mini from Amazon for use with my TiVo Roamio Basic using Ethernet. 

I am unable to get past the guided setup on the mini. It tries to update the software, but then just returns to guided setup. I do not believe the software update succeeds, because the software version shown using the Info button does not change and is not the latest version. No network error when going through guided setup. 

Talked with TiVo support, and they said I should just return the mini. (I already paid lifetime when activating it!) My TiVo account shows the mini is activated. The Roamio works fine. 

Anyone seen this before or have an idea how to resolve? I would rather not have to return it. 

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

dkoz said:


> I am unable to get past the guided setup on the mini. It tries to update the software, but then just returns to guided setup. I do not believe the software update succeeds, because the software version shown using the Info button does not change and is not the latest version. No network error when going through guided setup.


I had a similar problem -- but the Mini guided setup returned an error. Tech support said they had to push out some software but that a reboot might help.

What worked was powering down the Minis (I have two) and then rebooting the Roamio. Then boot up the Minis. One Mini worked, the other Mini required a 2nd reboot.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I had this problem with one Mini, and I read somewhere to tell TiVo to take the Comcast code off the Mini, since I did not have Comcast, that worked.

I have no idea if that was the real issue, but it did the trick.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 28, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> I had a similar problem -- but the Mini guided setup returned an error. Tech support said they had to push out some software but that a reboot might help.
> 
> What worked was powering down the Minis (I have two) and then rebooting the Roamio. Then boot up the Minis. One Mini worked, the other Mini required a 2nd reboot.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have tried restarting the Roamio and then booting up the Mini twice now. No change. My Mini is stuck in guided setup with version 20.2.2-01-6-A92 instead of upgrading to 20.3.8.

It can't seem to get the software update even though there is no error in the network connection.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 28, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> I had this problem with one Mini, and I read somewhere to tell TiVo to take the Comcast code off the Mini, since I did not have Comcast, that worked.
> 
> I have no idea if that was the real issue, but it did the trick.


I actually have Comcast, so I'm wondering if I should really do this. (Don't want to lose Comcast VOD if I ever do get this to work.)

I can try asking TiVo support to see if they can push any software to my Mini.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 28, 2013)

Just to close in this, the problem was my TiVo Mini was defective. I picked up a new one at Best Buy (price matching Amazon, of course!), and it was able to update its software during the guided setup. After several restarts, it is working fine. 

TiVo CS was very helpful in transferring the lifetime service to the new Mini. 

Hope this episode helps someone realize they have a defective TiVo Mini sooner than I did. 

Thanks to those who chimmed in on this one and TiVo CS.


----------

